

Think Wordpress has stopped growing? you may be surprised  - socmoth
http://www.google.com/trends?q=wordpress&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
socmoth
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=wordpress%2C+movable+type&...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=wordpress%2C+movable+type&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

vs movable type

